# Ok, So It Wasn't Really Camping !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

But this is what we were doing this weekend !!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Camping or not, that's where I'd like to be!

I'm jealous.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Awesome view









Looks like all the toe's







were having fun









Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Outback on my mind


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

such a great pic!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

brandycroz said:


> such a great pic!


I agree! That pic is too cute to not be hanging on your wall!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's Great! I like how your little one is wiggling his/her(?) toes.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great photo! Looks like everyone was having a good time!!!

One question: How did you ever find a stretch of beach with NO footprints, crab tracks, wave wrinkles? And (ok - 2 questions) how did you manage to get everyone lined up and STILL have no footprints??? VERY talented family!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice picture look like a lot of fun. Me I'll be working while we are having a nurses strike! The RN's decided to do a one day strike on Friday so the Hospital is bringing in 250 traveling nurses for 5 days so the RN's will be locked out a extra 4 days right on a 3 day weekend, I'm sure I will be having a lot of fun ! Anyway I hope you have a great time, can't see how you couldn't in such a nice place.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice shot!

Where's the beach? Looks like it might be my kind of place!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

This was at Fuji Beach, or more commonly "Baby Beach", on the east shore of Kaua'i. The tide was high, and a wave had just washed over us, so everything got swept clean! We had a big sand crab, but that got washed away too.

The inspiration was from a pair of legs well known around these parts.....


----------

